# Does Wakeboarding help to learn Snowboarding?



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Probably shouldn't be the one answering this because I have minimal experience in wakeboarding but if I remember correctly your weight is shifted mad far back on a wakeboard, which is a baaaad habit in snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Skateboarding ^^


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

yes and no. In wakeboarding your weight is wayyyyy back which isn't good for snowboarding. But it's the closest I have gotten to snowboarding in the summer. So it doesn't hurt but just keep in mind it's a different sport. So there are going to be differences.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know how you guys set your board up but my wakeboard boots are pretty much centered on the board. I snowboarded for about 3 years before i got into wakeboarding and because of the snowboarding it really helped me learn a lot faster. It's pretty much the same idea in how the boards act. If you have the option to wakeboard why not do it anyways even if it doesn't help with snowbaoarding which it should.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

yea, your feet are centered on the board, put you are still leaning back. next time your wakeboarding try and lean forward and see what happens :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

wakeboarding is great practice for getting pulled behind a snowmobile on a snowboard


----------

